# Yiff/ 4chan rule 34 art/furry sexuality/Darwinism



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been wondering for a couple days if the sexual aspect of furry fandom is based on something genetic-- let's face it, there's a whole lot of furry pornographic images out there, perhaps more so than most other quirky interests.  I've been thinking that perhaps it has something to do with evolution.  After all, relatively hairless mammals are the exception, not the rule.  Humans, naked mole rats, and other "hairless" mammals are relatively sparse, so i've been thinking perhaps the reason some people are sexually attracted to fur is because fur is sort of...  programmed in there.  Being that we ARE mammals, we would likely have descended from animals that have more of a fur coat than sparse patches of not-so-thick hair.  Perhaps the reason is that we are programmed incorrectly for our species, but this programming doesn't make us less successful as a species-- and so, does not "breed out" as it were.  I know being a furry isn't about sex, but sex came here, and I think that might be as logical an explanation as any why it did.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

What about scalies...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 24, 2010)

EDIT: I tried but my brain said no, go make some macaroni instead.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Everyone's a Little Bit Zoophilic? /AveQ


----------



## Melo (Apr 24, 2010)

Another quality thread.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What about scalies...



^

Furry apes -> werewolves isn't too much of a stretch I guess.

Dragons, however...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What about scalies...


/thread


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> /thread


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Everyone's a Little Bit Zoophilic? /AveQ



^Rofl.

And I don't know, nor do I particularly care about why people are attracted to certain things. They just are. People are weird.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

It's got more to do with millions of people all over the world being fucked in the head. Me, you, and possibly everyone on this forum, to some extent.

I dunno why I find talking animals sexy and I never will know. And everybody has different reasons and different varieties of it, too. Hell, I find short anthros to be hawt, how fucked up is that?!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What about scalies...



I haven't seen much scaly porno browsing through galleries, nor would I be attracted to scalies...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I haven't seen much scaly porno browsing through galleries, nor would I be attracted to scalies...


YOU FUCKING RACIST


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I haven't seen much scaly porno browsing through galleries, nor would I be attracted to scalies...


Your theory doesn't apply to scalies though... ;~;
What do you have against us...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> ^
> 
> Furry apes -> werewolves isn't too much of a stretch I guess.
> 
> Dragons, however...



Well, dragons could be sexual for a completely different set of reasons...  the raw power, the ability to do things that you simply cannot do in real life...  seriously, flight, the ability to breathe fire, and the massive size often associated with dragons could constitute something sexual....  that would probably be more of a "forbidden fruit" type of thing than a simple urge.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, dragons could be sexual for a completely different set of reasons...  the raw power, the ability to do things that you simply cannot do in real life...  seriously, flight, the ability to breathe fire, and the massive size often associated with dragons could constitute something sexual....  that would probably be more of a "forbidden fruit" type of thing than a simple urge.



What about lizards...


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What about lizards...



I'd totally do a 'gator if it wasn't going to eat me


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'd totally do a 'gator if it wasn't going to eat me


Totally...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, wonder if we could kill two stones with one bird here and say that gay furries are prolific because their anal-fetish suits a quadruped's sex position well?  I think that came up in The Story of O (I hate that book, but just because it's relevant... I think Sir Stephen must have a dog fetish...)

As for lizards... is that really a _sexual_ attraction, or is the sexuality imposed on the top of a simple interest in anthropomorphism, whereas a sexual attraction to anthro mammals, being that it is much more prolific than a sexual attraction to reptiles, could be at a deeper level?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 24, 2010)

sorry I dont have my boobs avatar on, Still Honoring bill being dead :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> sorry I dont have my boobs avatar on, Still Honoring bill being dead :V


Who's bill?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I've been wondering for a couple days if the sexual aspect of furry fandom is based on something genetic-- let's face it, there's a whole lot of furry pornographic images out there, perhaps more so than most other quirky interests.  I've been thinking that perhaps it has something to do with evolution.  After all, relatively hairless mammals are the exception, not the rule.  Humans, naked mole rats, and other "hairless" mammals are relatively sparse, so i've been thinking perhaps the reason some people are sexually attracted to fur is because fur is sort of...  programmed in there.  Being that we ARE mammals, we would likely have descended from animals that have more of a fur coat than sparse patches of not-so-thick hair.  Perhaps the reason is that we are programmed incorrectly for our species, but this programming doesn't make us less successful as a species-- and so, does not "breed out" as it were.  I know being a furry isn't about sex, but sex came here, and I think that might be as logical an explanation as any why it did.



There is a "sexual aspect" to all facets of human behavior... it has nothing to do with genetics, and everything to do with us being human.  And being sexual in nature.  "Furry" is not unique in that respect.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 24, 2010)

You're entirely wrong OP, furry sexuality is a result of a warped Oedipus complex, as defined by Sigmund Freud. Freud claimed that sexuality originated in children as a result of being around their parents, the Oedipus complex for boys, for example. If children spent a lot of their time watching cartoons and being around cartoon animals, it would seem reasonable to presume that their brain would develop the same sort of feelings towards Bugs Bunny as it should towards mother or father.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, wonder if we could kill two stones with one bird here and say that gay furries are prolific because their anal-fetish suits a quadruped's sex position well?  I think that came up in The Story of O (I hate that book, but just because it's relevant... I think Sir Stephen must have a dog fetish...)
> 
> As for lizards... is that really a _sexual_ attraction



_Oh yes_



Fenrir Lupus said:


> , or is the sexuality imposed on the top of a simple interest in anthropomorphism, whereas a sexual attraction to anthro mammals, being that it is much more prolific than a sexual attraction to reptiles, could be at a deeper level?



Can you rephrase this so it actually make sense?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 24, 2010)

humans practically have more in common with wolves than they do their chimp cousins. cats are vain, as are humans, and lions have polygamy and mains that look not unlike human hair. bears are as much biped as quadruped. then there's all the archetypal and symbolic associations between any given animal's image/behaviorism and a human concept.

anthros are just idealized humans. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Who's bill?


the best gawd dang friend to Louis and is Pill's Addiction


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> There is a "sexual aspect" to all facets of human behavior... it has nothing to do with genetics, and everything to do with us being human.  And being sexual in nature.  "Furry" is not unique in that respect.



I was remarking on the fact that it's so damn prolific compared to sexuality in other things...  sure, there's sex in relation to everything, but the amount varies, and it's rather high for furries compared to other geeky quirks...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the best gawd dang friend to Louis and is Pill's Addiction


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


>


in other words "dont fucking care on who I'm honoring"


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> in other words "dont fucking care on who I'm honoring"


Okay... >.>


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Can you rephrase this so it actually make sense?



erm...

Brain automatically like what is similar to it more than what not similar.  Same reason why racism exist.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> erm...
> 
> Brain automatically like what is similar to it more than what not similar.  Same reason why racism exist.



.... that isn't why racism exists, you idiot.


----------



## Ulamog (Apr 24, 2010)

It's because nearly everyone is fucked up in mind, one way of another.

Furry is one of those fuck ups.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I was remarking on the fact that it's so damn prolific compared to sexuality in other things...  sure, there's sex in relation to everything, but the amount varies, and it's rather high for furries compared to other geeky quirks...



I take it you're not a fan of hentai?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I take it you're not a fan of hentai?



Umm...  I did take 3 years of japanese, and hentai did come up...  because of the negative connotation, the word hentai is used to refer to things that are sexually perverted...

and no, i'm not a fan of hentai...  it's just porn with added weirdness...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> .... that isn't why racism exists, you idiot.



Actually, yeah, it is one reason.  The automatic reaction to people who are different or unfamiliar is fear.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 24, 2010)

Ulamog said:


> It's because nearly everyone is fucked up in mind, one way of another.
> 
> Furry is one of those fuck ups.


 
We are all fucked up then! 

Ah, it makes so much sense now...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Okay... >.>


Bill is one of the four survivors from the popular Valve game Left 4 Dead. He is the badass Vietnam war veteran that pretty much leads the group.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Umm...  I did take 3 years of japanese, and hentai did come up...  because of the negative connotation, the word hentai is used to refer to things that are sexually perverted...
> 
> and no, i'm not a fan of hentai...  *it's just porn with added weirdness*...



But it's not "furry"...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> But it's not "furry"...



it's not focused on any particular fetish really, it's porn and the kind of weirdness depends on what hentai you get.  With furry, it's furry no matter what.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I've been wondering for a couple days if the sexual aspect of furry fandom is based on something genetic-- let's face it, there's a whole lot of furry pornographic images out there, perhaps more so than most other quirky interests.  I've been thinking that perhaps it has something to do with evolution.  After all, relatively hairless mammals are the exception, not the rule.  Humans, naked mole rats, and other "hairless" mammals are relatively sparse, so i've been thinking perhaps the reason some people are sexually attracted to fur is because fur is sort of...  programmed in there.  Being that we ARE mammals, we would likely have descended from animals that have more of a fur coat than sparse patches of not-so-thick hair.  Perhaps the reason is that we are programmed incorrectly for our species, but this programming doesn't make us less successful as a species-- and so, does not "breed out" as it were.  I know being a furry isn't about sex, but sex came here, and I think that might be as logical an explanation as any why it did.


Being attracted to fur does absolutely nothing for us in any sort of evolutionary progression, as it only detracts from our goal of mating with a female of the same species.  So no, we are not conditioned to like fur because it has no evolutionary benefit to do so. 

Perversions in human sexuality that deviate from the desire to father children are a result of self-preservation of the species being near assured and too much free time on people's hands.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Actually, yeah, it is one reason.  The automatic reaction to people who are different or unfamiliar is fear.



Maybe in people who are naturally paranoid about the most trivial change taking place in the fragile little world that mostly exists in their head. I've never been afraid of someone because they were a different color than me. For fuck's sake, when you think about it, we're not even really different colors, just different shades of the same color.

Race, and racism are man-made concepts that have no real basis in truth, scientific or otherwise. And I don't think one can really exist without the other. Sure, I'm all for the idea that most people are naturally a little cautious towards what they don't know, including groups of people they have little to no contact with, and that caution can be manipulated into full-blown fear and hatred of the perceived "other". But when that happens, it's _always_ with a lot of other more realistic, immediate fears being equated with said "other".

Example: Americans are afraid of losing their jobs and to some extent, their cultural identity, which was already up in the air. Those are very understandable fears. Personifying those fears in the Hispanic reduces a Hispanic to just his arbitrarily defined "race", which he might not even identify himself according to, and negates him as a person. It's easier to stoke the emotional fires, good or bad, of people using the image of a person than a faceless idea. It's also easier to want to destroy something if that something isn't held in the same regard as a _someone_.

All the other shit associated with racism just doesn't come into play unless there's a very real threat that needs some kind of scapegoat. Cultural ignorance is just that. Personality clashes are just that. Racism is when you play those natural occurrences off each other, conflating them with whatever the realer (but harder to conceptualize and solve) issues are, mentally solidifying them as one in the same.

Of course, believing what you do makes it a hell of a lot easier to justify one's own racism, and harder for people like me to fight it. Convenient, isn't it...


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Umm...  I did take 3 years of japanese, and hentai did come up...  because of the negative connotation, the word hentai is used to refer to things that are sexually perverted...
> 
> and no, i'm not a fan of hentai...  it's just porn with added weirdness...



There is just as much anime porn (or hentai); perhaps even more, out there as furry porn. 

I think your theory that furry fandom is more sexual then other fandoms does not really carry water.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> it's not focused on any particular fetish really, it's porn and the kind of weirdness depends on what hentai you get.  With furry, it's furry no matter what.



Furry porn is just as varied as hentai in subject matter.  Hentai is hentai no matter what kind of flavor it is. The artistic style defines it.  The same can be said about furry porn as furry porn doesn't focus on any particular fetish any more then hentai does.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> There is just as much anime porn (or hentai); perhaps even more, out there as furry porn.


There is no question there is more anime porn/hentai.





> I think your theory that furry fandom is more sexual then other fandoms does not really carry water.


In terms of volume, no.  Percentage focus...maybe.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> it's not focused on any particular fetish really, it's porn and the kind of weirdness depends on what hentai you get.  With furry, it's furry no matter what.



Well, to be honest, this whole thing deserves two asprin, a glass of water, and a doctor's appointment in the morning.  The headache _could_ be a sign of a brain aneurism.  Better safe than sorry...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Maybe in people who are naturally paranoid about the most trivial change taking place in the fragile little world that mostly exists in their head. I've never been afraid of someone because they were a different color than me. For fuck's sake, when you think about it, we're not even really different colors, just different shades of the same color.
> 
> Race, and racism are man-made concepts that have no real basis in truth, scientific or otherwise. And I don't think one can really exist without the other. Sure, I'm all for the idea that most people are naturally a little cautious towards what they don't know, including groups of people they have little to no contact with, and that caution can be manipulated into full-blown fear and hatred of the perceived "other". But when that happens, it's _always_ with a lot of other more realistic, immediate fears being equated with said "other".
> 
> ...



Well sorry for referencing something that I learned in both psychology and AP US government that you happen to disagree with, but the fact is, it has been tested.  When shown images of people of a different race, people's first reaction has been shown to be fear.  Of course, their first reaction isn't their final reaction, and as they continue to look at the picture, if the people don't look threatening the fear goes away.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, to be honest, this whole thing deserves two asprin, a glass of water, and a doctor's appointment in the morning.  The headache _could_ be a sign of a brain aneurism.  Better safe than sorry...



Quit talking to yourself


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> There is no question there is more anime porn/hentai.In terms of volume, no.  Percentage focus...maybe.



That's what I meant really, percentage.  Didn't think i'd need to specify.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well sorry for referencing something that I learned in both psychology and AP US government that you happen to disagree with, but the fact is, it has been tested.


I knew everything when I was a senior in high school too.

I mean I kindof agree with your point but really this just reeks of a misplaced sense of satisfaction and superiority.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 24, 2010)

Let's not bring Freud into this. He *was* the founding father of psychology in many ways, but there are other driving things in life than sexuality. Freud seemed to focus on that one thing and not others, like the desire to live and be prosperous. Because of the nature of this thread, "yes" as an answer for the OP's question would prove to seem more accurate / rellevant than it is with Freud in the mix and more neutral, ergo more accurate, without.
And when Freud smoked a cigar he smoked a phallic-shaped object. Not a cigar like with most people. 

Also, in an effort to KEEP THIS ON-TOPIC, and not to turn it into a Kirk vs. Picard sort of thing, I say the OP might have stumbled apon something here. Do your homework, so to speak, and you might have quite an interesting sociology paper there.

By the way, the reason we humans don't have fur has to do with thermal management. Yes, that's the same reason one's nuts hang low in the summer.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I knew everything when I was a senior in high school too.
> 
> I mean I kindof agree with your point but really this just reeks of a misplaced sense of satisfaction and superiority.



Naw, redundancy.  That's why I referenced high school classes, not to be an arrogant prick.  The arrogance is a bonus.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Let's not bring Freud into this. He *was* the founding father of psychology in many ways, but there are other driving things in life than sexuality. Freud seemed to focus on that one thing and not others, like the desire to live and be prosperous. Because of the nature of this thread, "yes" as an answer for the OP's question would prove to seem more accurate / rellevant than it is with Freud in the mix and more neutral, ergo more accurate, without.
> And when Freud smoked a cigar he smoked a phallic-shaped object. Not a cigar like with most people.
> 
> Also, in an effort to KEEP THIS ON-TOPIC, and not to turn it into a Kirk vs. Picard sort of thing, I say the OP might have stumbled apon something here. Do your homework, so to speak, and you might have quite an interesting sociology paper there.
> ...



Sociology...  hiss.....

Karl Marx was one of the fathers of sociology (no, not socialism...  sociology.  I do know what i'm talking about here.)

but if I get enough money after college, maybe i'll go for a second degree...  become a psychologist...  and try to pry my way into the brain of the typical furry fan.  Right now I can just hypothesize, and have fun doing so.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Bill is one of the four survivors from the popular Valve game Left 4 Dead. He is the badass Vietnam war veteran that pretty much leads the group.


Thank you... I hadn't played L4D so I didn't know... >.>


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Thank you... I hadn't played L4D so I didn't know... >.>



Hijacked thread becomes zombie, back from the dead!  This thread will eat you all!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Hijacked thread becomes zombie, back from the dead!  This thread will eat you all!


Fuck that, I have a machete... 


MACHETE!!! O.O *swings wildly and decapitates a child* ...oops...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Fuck that, I have a machete...
> 
> 
> MACHETE!!! O.O



Bloodshot_eyes must now roll d20 to determine damage.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Bloodshot_eyes must now roll d20 to determine damage.


You capitalize my name. >:[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 24, 2010)

If you read the rules of the internet, you'd see 34 is about porn and not about furries. Furries is... 42 or 47 I think.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you read the rules of the internet, you'd see 34 is about porn and not about furries. Furries is... 42 or 47 I think.



I was using rule 34 applying to the subject of furries.  As in: furry porn.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Rule 34...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I was using rule 34 applying to the subject of furries.  As in: furry porn.



That's still the wrong rule.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Rule 34...



Worst rule ever, but it's as true as they get...  Hell, there's even frickin' pokÃ©mon porn...  I mean...  c'mon people, why waste your time with that?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That's still the wrong rule.



rule 34 is that there's a porn for everything.
furry fandom is part of everything.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> rule 34 is that there's a porn for everything.
> furry fandom is part of everything.



But the "furry porn of everything" is a different rule.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know what to think.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Worst rule ever, but it's as true as they get...  Hell, there's even frickin' pokÃ©mon porn...  I mean...  c'mon people, why waste your time with that?



Me and nearswords man were playing cod mw2 and two people were humping in a corner, and we were both like... RULE 34.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I was using rule 34 applying to the subject of furries.  As in: furry porn.



V


Ratte said:


> That's still the wrong rule.




Let's bring the 4chan spirit on him

WE DO NOT FORGIVE
WE DO NOT FORGET
WE HATE NEWFAGS
- Anonymous

Also you should get b& for not following 4chan


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> But the "furry porn of everything" is a different rule.



I wasn't referring to the furry porn of everything, I was just referring to furry porn in general.  The fact that it exists.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I don't know what to think.



Then don't think.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still not understand my point!


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread is going somewhere! 
/sarcasm


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazen said:


> You're entirely wrong OP, furry sexuality is a result of a warped Oedipus complex, as defined by Sigmund Freud. Freud claimed that sexuality originated in children as a result of being around their parents, the Oedipus complex for boys, for example. If children spent a lot of their time watching cartoons and being around cartoon animals, it would seem reasonable to presume that their brain would develop the same sort of feelings towards Bugs Bunny as it should towards mother or father.


I like this theory, but you'd have to replace "Bugs Bunny" with "PokÃ©mon" or "Pikachu" to make this theory correct. For as long as I've been in the fandom, furries don't even mention the Looney Tunes outside of porn. For some reason PokÃ©mon is just so much more popular in this fandom. It really shouldn't be, and anyone over 13 who still likes PokÃ©mon should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You still not understand my point!



There is a rule that exactly fits your point.
That rule is 'Don't take anything serious on the internet'.



Alkatraz said:


> This thread is going somewhere!
> /sarcasm



You have many days to come before trolling successfully, my friend.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> But the "furry porn of everything" is a different rule.



I'M NOT TALKING ABOUT THE FURRY PORN OF EVERYTHING.
I'm talking of furrydom, as a component of everything, having porn is inevitable.  What other subject that porn may incorporate is irrelevant.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> anyone over 13 who still likes PokÃ©mon should be ashamed of themselves.



translation: "Kellie Gator likes pokÃ©mon, and is ashamed."

Srsly, nothin' wrong with pokÃ©mon.  Fun games.  If you mean the cartoon, then yeah, people should stop watching that.


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

The games are all the same boring plot with a slow paced battle system with a difficulty level designed for age 6. If you're playing the games you aren't any better than someone watching the show. Sure the first time around it was fun, but play
something without brain liquifying repetitiveness.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> The games are all the same boring plot with a slow paced battle system with a difficulty level designed for age 6. If you're playing the games you aren't any better than someone watching the show. Sure the first time around it was fun, but play
> something without brain liquifying repetitiveness.



What about super smash bros. brawl's adventure mode?  Can has pokÃ©mon there...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> What about super smash bros. brawl's adventure mode? Can has pokÃ©mon there...


 

As much as I enjoy SSBB, I've got to admit that "Subspace Emissary" is pretty shallow and not worth playing for purposes different from quickly unlocking all the characters.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 25, 2010)

If you believe genetics and evolution are a basis for being a furry, you are wrong :V

Human behavior is determined by environment, personality, education, desires, aversions, your friends, all which are programmed into the brain: yes, having said "programmed", it can be changed.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, and this thread has been thoroughly derailed.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Oh, and this thread has been thoroughly derailed.



If it's already derailed, why is it time to derail it NOW?  You can't double-derail...

But anyway, yeah, thread over.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 25, 2010)

Why were we trying to psychoanalyze furfaggotry anyway?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Why were we trying to psychoanalyze furfaggotry anyway?



To piss you off.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Why were we trying to psychoanalyze furfaggotry anyway?


 
If the OP had been trying that, he would have said that we're just a bunch of zoophiliacs repressing their impulses by creating new fetishes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> translation: "Kellie Gator likes pokÃ©mon, and is ashamed."


wtf, I despise PokÃ©mon like the fucking plague and furry fandom has just made me hate it even more. It's Looney Tunes that I'm a fan of.

American cartoons (and the occasional canadian ones) will always be superior to japanese ones. >:[


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> wtf, I despise PokÃ©mon like the fucking plague and furry fandom has just made me hate it even more. It's Looney Tunes that I'm a fan of.
> 
> American cartoons (and the occasional canadian ones) will always be superior to japanese ones. >:[



Japanese people are obsessed with "western" things...  that's why anime eyes are so frickin' huge and they have skin whitening cream over there...

I do like old classic american cartoons, but lately they've been going down the tubes with the rest of the world.  Stuff from the _golden age_ if you will.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> If the OP had been trying that, he would have said that we're just a bunch of zoophiliacs repressing their impulses by creating new fetishes.



Naw, I would have said you're all sex deprived and obsessing over phallic symbolism, and the zoophilia is a manifestation of your newfound hatred of people because they refuse to get you laid.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Japanese people are obsessed with "western" things...  that's why anime eyes are so frickin' huge and they have skin whitening cream over there...
> 
> I do like old classic american cartoons, but lately they've been going down the tubes with the rest of the world.  Stuff from the _golden age_ if you will.


I'm not sure about the japanese specifically, but I do know there are lots of countries that offer whitening creams.  The ads are...really weird.  Though I've heard nothing about anime eyes being attributed to this.

Western cartoons are still fully capable as being as good as the golden age.  Flapjack, Adventure Time, and certain seasons of Spongebob are all just as good if not better than golden age cartoons.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> wtf, I despise PokÃ©mon like the fucking plague and furry fandom has just made me hate it even more. It's Looney Tunes that I'm a fan of.
> 
> American cartoons (and the occasional canadian ones) will always be superior to japanese ones. >:[



;;

pokemon isnt a cartoon.

it's a videogame.

the cartoon is just an accessory.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Naw, I would have said you're all sex deprived and obsessing over phallic symbolism, and the zoophilia is a manifestation of your newfound hatred of people because they refuse to get you laid.



I think you're on to something here.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I'm not sure about the japanese specifically, but I do know there are lots of countries that offer whitening creams.  The ads are...really weird.  Though I've heard nothing about anime eyes being attributed to this.
> 
> Western cartoons are still fully capable as being as good as the golden age.  Flapjack, Adventure Time, and certain seasons of Spongebob are all just as good if not better than golden age cartoons.



Actually, one of the guys who did the storyboards for spongebob was my multimedia teacher 

Doing that freelance wasn't steady enough to raise a family, so he went into teaching.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I think you're on to something here.



No, that's not me.  That's the ghost of Freud...  Actually, i'm reading a novel that has Freud in it for my english class...  The White Hotel...  It's one of those books that makes you want to scream "WHAT THE FUCK" at the top of your lungs.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;;
> 
> pokemon isnt a cartoon.
> 
> ...


I realize that, but the games suck too and the fact that there are furries in their mid 20's playing the games makes me sad when there are better things to base your furfaggotry on.


----------



## MattyK (Apr 26, 2010)

This entire thread makes my mind go "...Whaa? What're we talking about again?" >.>;

_*MattyK rated Original Poster x1 "wat"*_


----------



## Jelly (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Japanese people are obsessed with "western" things...  that's why anime eyes are so frickin' huge and they have skin whitening cream over there...
> 
> I do like old classic american cartoons, but lately they've been going down the tubes with the rest of the world.  Stuff from the _golden age_ if you will.



White skin was always pretty popular for women in Japanese history.
and anime eyes are huge because walt disney created marketable animation and osamu tezuka's style was pretty heavily influenced by the western market (large eyes are more expressive or obvious in expression)

and people worked with him
then set up their own studios
and so on and so on and so on and so on

The Fox and the Tanuki is a really cool Fleischer-esque cartoon from Japan, honestly, I wouldn't be able to tell it wasn't made in a Western studio save for
you know
Japanese monsters and everyone's speaking Japanese


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

WAIT WAIT WAIT.
What about the featherbutts? (Yes I liek that word now.)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

MattyK said:


> This entire thread makes my mind go "...Whaa? What're we talking about again?" >.>;
> 
> _*MattyK rated Original Poster x1 "wat"*_



YAY, I GOT A WAT.  99 more and I can has lightbulb.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT.
> What about the featherbutts? (Yes I liek that word now.)



Featherbutts are morons in every sense of the word.  They deserve to get raped by the foxes in this thread.


----------

